

Chrome will 'intelligently' pause Flash content like auto-playing ads - lepunk
http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/05/chrome-pause-flash/

======
nodata
It's just a change to the defaults.

You can enable this right now. Go to Settings> Privacy> Plugins, and change
"Run all plugin content (recommended)" to "Detect and run important plugin
content"

